# When I use 'pkg' command appears the error ---> libpkg.so.3: Undefined symbol "__aeabi_uidiv"



## joancatala (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi all,
Houston, we have a problem.... whatever I do, it appears the same error and I can't use pkg command. Since 5 months ago I'm running FreeBSD 11-Current arm on a Raspberry Pi 2, normally I install packages and I didn't remove any package during last two months.

```
[root@nuvolet /usr/ports]# pkg info
/usr/local/lib/libpkg.so.3: Undefined symbol "__aeabi_uidiv"
[root@nuvolet /usr/ports]# pkg search nginx
/usr/local/lib/libpkg.so.3: Undefined symbol "__aeabi_uidiv"
[root@nuvolet /usr/ports]# pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
/usr/local/lib/libpkg.so.3: Undefined symbol "__aeabi_uidiv"
[root@nuvolet /usr/ports]# pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
/usr/local/lib/libpkg.so.3: Undefined symbol "__aeabi_uidiv"
```

Can somebody help me?


----------



## acheron (Jun 23, 2016)

Check /usr/src/UPDATING item 20160517, ie you need to reinstall your system (buildworld buildkernel) and upgrade your packages.


----------



## joancatala (Jun 23, 2016)

strange.... it's an empty directory:

```
[root@nuvolet /usr/src]# pwd
/usr/src
[root@nuvolet /usr/src]# ls -l
total 0
[root@nuvolet /usr/src]#
```


----------



## acheron (Jun 23, 2016)

You need to checkout the src tree first or view it online: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/UPDATING?view=log
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/svn.html


----------



## Carl T. Miller (Jul 2, 2016)

I had the same problem with a raspbsd installation.  Seeing your post motivated me to do some research.

My solution was to back up the settings and files, then install the latest image from raspbsd.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 3, 2016)

late comment but why version 11, considering how that's kind of unstable to begin with (upcoming / developer version)?


----------



## Carl T. Miller (Jul 3, 2016)

The freebsd images won't boot on a B+, and raspbsd only offers version 11.


----------

